# Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2004)

Wir freuen uns, dass wir seit heute auch Balzer zu den Partnern vom Anglerboard zählen dürfen und begrüssen unserern neuen Partner hiermit recht herzlich.

Balzer hat die Patenschaft für das Forum, Bereich Angeln, übernommen und wird darüberhinaus das Anglerboard und seine Member immer wieder bei Events, Veranstaltungen, mit Preisausschreiben etc. unterstützen.

*Herzlich willkommen an Board, Balzer!!!!!*

Zu Balzer


----------



## Andreas Michael (1. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Na dann mal herzlich Willkommen Balzer 

und da habe ich doch gleich eine frage da ja jetzt hier Balzer Partner ist, kann ich denn jetzt hier direckt Ersatzteile für meine Balzerrolle bestellen oder geht das immer noch nur über Händler???


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Balzer ist als Hersteller und Grosshändler Partner, nicht als Einzelhändler.
Sicherlich werden wir aber bei "schwerwiegenden" Problemen aber mal direkt nachfrgen können - ohne jede Gewähr)


----------



## ralle (1. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Jau dann Herzlich Willkommen !!


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Da schließe ich mich vollkommen an! Hallo BALZER und Herzlich Willkommen an Board!!!


----------



## Kunze (1. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Hallo Balzer!







on Board und auf gute Zusammenarbeit. :m #h


----------



## Jirko (1. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen an´s balzer-team und euch natürlich ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns #h


----------



## Supporter (1. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Prima,das Balzer auch eingestiegen ist,Herzlich Willkommen #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Ein herzliches Moin Moin Firma Balzer. Viel Spaß bei uns.


----------



## Achim_68 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Hallo Firma Balzer

Herzlich Willkommen an Board!!!!!


----------



## Laksos (1. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Hallo BALZER, willkommen an Board!   

Jetzt kann meine langjährige Ostsee-Lieblingsrute aus eurer Schmiede ja notfalls mal direkt zu Mama und Papa nachhause telefonieren!  :m


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

*Welcome on Board Team Balzer*  #h 

Viel Spass hier und auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit.
Toll das Ihr dabei seid.#6


----------



## Albatros (1. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Moin Moin#h

herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns im Board und auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit :m


----------



## Garfield0815 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Welcome on Board Fa. Balzer.


----------



## Kalle25 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Ich möchte Euch auch ganz herzlich hier begrüßen


----------



## Knobbes (1. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Na dann sag ich auch mal herzlich Willkommen Balzer.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Franz_16 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Herzlich Willkommen Balzer ! 
Echt stark dass ihr nun auch dabei seit !


----------



## Honeyball (2. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Herzlich Willkommen, Fa. Balzer

und einen herzlichen Dank an alle diejenigen, die durch solche Firmenkontakte ständig die Attraktivität des Anglerboards für seine Mitglieder erhöhen.


----------



## wodibo (2. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Dann will ich auch fix Hallo und Welcome sagen :m
Fein das Ihr dabei seid #6


----------



## Baramundi (2. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Herzlich willkommen Balzer. Eure Sachen haben mir schon immer gut gefallen. Will mir als nächstes eine LH Multi von Euch holen.

Gruß, Bara


----------



## JonasH (2. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Hi Balzer!
Schön eine der tollsten Firmen (finde ich) in sachen Angelsport "an Board" zu haben!


----------



## Dorschjäger (2. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen dem Balzer-Team.

Dorschjäger


----------



## rob (2. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

servus fa. balzer!!
herzlich willkommen im board.
lg aus wien
rob#h


----------



## sebastian (2. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Blazer ist gut und hat tolle Qualität ! Willkommen im Board Familie Balzer !


----------



## nasengnuf (3. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

*Welcome* 

hoffe das ihr auch soviel fun habt, wie wir hier!


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (3. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung, dass Firmen als Partner an einer so breiten Infowand beteiligt sein sollen.
In diesem Sinne auch ein "Herzliches Wilkommen" eines einfaches Anglers an die Firma Balzer.

Trotzdem habe ich auch Bedenken. Wir leben nun mal in einer Welt, wo das Geld regiert und jede Firma im Existenzkampf mit anderen um Marktanteile ringt. Was liegt da näher als dahin zu gehen, wo die Kundschaft bereits ist. Ich wünsche dem Anglerboard auch in der Zukunft die nötige Unabhängigkeit !!!!!
Burkhard


----------



## ollidi (4. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Herzlich Willkommen Balzer. :m
Von Euch habe ich ja schon einiges in meiner Sammlung. :m


----------



## Ace (5. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Hallo Fa.Balzer
Herzlich willkommen auch von mir


----------



## Borgon (6. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

@Gleissberga kann ich nur unterschreiben.Was am schlimmsten wäre,wenn Postings gelöscht werden,weil dort ein Werbepartner negativ kritisiert wird.


----------



## Nick_A (6. April 2004)

*AW: Wir begrüssen die Firma Balzer*

Hallo Balzer #h

herzlich willkommen hier im Board !!! :m #6

Ich hoffe, dass wir von Euch in Zukunft mal auch das eine oder andere erfahren! 

Vielleicht gibt es ja sogar mit einem anderen Boardpartner zusammen einige Schnäppchen-Angebote für Boardies !!! :q

Von Euren Produkten bin ich selbst sehr überzeugt...stellt bitte weiterhin so gutes Tackle her (wenn´s noch besser wird, dann werde ich mich auch nicht beschweren  ) !

Viele Grüsse und guten Start hier !!! #h
Robert


----------

